# Thoughts for chilled fog through a pipe...



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I had this idea in my head for quite a while and want your opinion as to it's execution. 

My front porch is about 25 feet wide. I want to have a fog chiller that forces the fog through pvc pipe across the front of the porch so that the fog flows over the yard. I'm thinking of drilling holes in the pvc pipe, spaced evenly. I've seen many tutorials on fog chillers, so I don't really have a problem with that but it's the diameter of the pvc pipe and the spacing of the holes and how big the holes should be. Also, should I put something inside the pipe to keep cooling the fog such as frozen water bottles or ice? Maybe I'm thinking too much into this. Will the fog coming out of the fog chiller spread the same way I wonder?

I'd love to hear your opinions and recommendations. Thanks guys!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have seen a thread in the past where someone used the irrigation system in there yard to do that. So doing what you want to do should be easy. I would start with 4" drain pipe, the solid stuff not the perf. A cap on the end may give you enough pressure to force the fog out of the holes alone one side of the pipe. I would start with 1/2 dia holes and then go from there. Spaced about every 12 to 18 inches. you can always tape over holes if there are to many. Let me know how that goes for you.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Bone Dancer is right. I too remember that thread.

They make perforated drain pipe that might work. There are two types...one which has holes around the entire pipe and another with holes on one side. I would try the later. It might be too large in diameter to push the fog through the entire 25 feet but the pipe is pretty cheap to at least try one. If it don't work just return it for refund.

I'm curious to see how it turns out.
Good luck CC!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I tried, what I am picturing in my head, what you are describing a couple years ago. I had wind issues here in the Midwest and couldn't get it refined. Used 4" pvc drain pipe, it was pre-drilled every 4 inches with a 3/4' holes. I capped one end and forced the chilled fog into it via gravity and a PC cooling fan. I thought about trying it again this year using a slot instead of the holes. It worked pretty well, minus Mother Nature


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You'll need to go to the second page of this thread to see the videos, but here's a set up done by susan from creepy hollow using PVC pipe to create a fog curtain:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19179&highlight=fog+curtain


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts guys! I think I just have to just get my butt in gear and just play around with it.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I've done the drain pipe fogger--just filled it with frozen water bottles. I used about 8 foot sections. You do have to block the end (duct tape and a margarine tub lid) to get the fog to go out through the holes.

But 25 feet is a lot. Maybe a narrower pipe (test skinny water bottles to see if they fit). Could you put a fog machine at each end?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

My set up was to use a 25 foot section of 4 inch drain tile pipe that has holes every 1 foot. I used a chiller and attached the drain tile to the chiller, but also attached a 4 inch inline duct fan to between the chiller and tile, so to push the fog out the tube chilled. Also, duct tape the end shut so the fog has to leave the tube evenly through the holes.

The first 30 seconds of this video shows the fog distributed across the front of my porch if you are interested.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's an awesome display Haunted Spider! 
I've seen it before. I love the kicking legs...built one myself and love it.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I am curious as to what fogger you have to use for this project. I dont think a 400 or even a 900 watt would do it. A good 1500 watt would have the force to fill 25 feet of 4 inch pipe, and subsequent triggerings would push out the chilled (by the frozen water bottles) fog. IMO.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I used American DJ Fog storm 1200 to run the chiller and push the fog through. Worked great for me. I had it only bursting every 45 seconds for less than 10 second bursts and had plenty of fog.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Good info, thanks guys! HS, your fog looked great!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I use this: (from Lowe's, in garden section): $10.15, expands 12'.

It's perforated. I don't use a fog chiller..I just lay ice under it.  Works fine for me.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok I use 3 10' sections of 3" perforated pipe with a1000 watt fogger works great. But I am wondering for what you want to do if you would be better off with solid pipe and less but bigger holes and a fan to help push it through, or even no holes but more of a manifold type of thing with a few t's . Damn it now I'll have to drag out my fogger and cooler and experiment. Just putting in my 2c to confuse the issue


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

If I were doing it, I would use 1 1/2 inch PVC with small holes (roughly 1/8th inch) spaced every inch along one side. You can put a screw in cap on the end, so if you decide to use frozen water bottles, you'll be able to take them out and re-freeze them, without disconnecting from the fog chiller. The small holes in the PVC will help spread the fog all the way to the end, plus will help make the fog spread better, because it will start to expand as it comes out of the PVC


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I use 1-10' section of 4" drain pipe with no holes then 2-10' sections of 4" drain pipe with holes on on side. The first section cools the fog and the other two sections the fog come out alone the ground and I do not need any ice or fog cooler. I do have a 1500 fog machine and my only problem is where i place my fog machine is higher in elevation than the other end of pipe so in between blast of fog the warm fog will rise and come out the end with the machine. I could to turn it around so that the machine is at the lowest end to stop that problem, but it gives me some ground laying fog along with some mid laying fog dual effect. This works better for me than any the two different fog chillers I made and I do not need to have 20 pounds or more of ice every night. You may have different results with where you live and outside weather conditions.


----------

